# Supplement Help!



## DylanEst93 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm looking for somebody to help me about protein shakes and other supplements to help me gain muscle/weight to get me into shape for the army. If anybody can tell me what brand would be the most helpful in gaining weight and muscle development while keeping fit would be great. personal info: im 6ft 4", 70kg, i play AFL and i am very active.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*DylanEst93* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 11, 2010)

welcome bro, any questions about gear or cycles let me know. i can help ya out... check out the genxxlgear forum for contests and free prizes


----------

